# Moving to Javea - so many questions!



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have just been given the go ahead by my ex to move to Javea with our two girls aged 9 and 11. We will be coming out during the summer months and they will start school in September either at Lady Elizabeth it Javea International College (my preference at the moment).

Some questions:

1. Can you recommend any good removal companies? Or - what about hiring a lorry and doing it yourself? Is there anyone who has done this and can give me some details, like how long it takes, the route to take, stopover points on the way - preferably that take pets because we have two dogs!!

2. If you live in or near Javea and have children around my kids ages (or know anyone that does..?) would you be open to meeting up sometime so that my girls can meet some new friends and hopefully settle a bit quicker.


3. We have fish....how do you move fish to another country? Is it possible? I suppose if you drive you can put them all in a big bag of water?? Hmmm, I don't know what to do about the fish!
Very excited at the moment. My parents live in Javea so I'm familiar with the area and we have a house out there and NIE numbers etc. so I'm most concerned with the cost of getting over there and the kids settling in at the moment (not in that order!).

Thank you,

Sarah.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

barneysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just been given the go ahead by my ex to move to Javea with our two girls aged 9 and 11. We will be coming out during the summer months and they will start school in September either at Lady Elizabeth it Javea International College (my preference at the moment).
> 
> ...


Depends on how much you have to move, but there are one way van hire companies with LWB 3.5 ton Luton vans. We did our own move.

If you get to Calais early morning you'll probably make Valence by early evening for a stop. Following day you'll have a full days driving and make Javea by late evening.

I'd have to say forget the fish!!!


----------

